# FD to EOS adapters



## 21tones (Jun 18, 2013)

I've searched around the internet a lot and am aware of the Ed Mika conversions for FD lenses.
Having got about 10 FD lenses still, I am wondering about getting a secondhand 5D mk2 and using some FD lenses on it. 
Has anyone tried this latest development below which doesn't involve using any optics in the conversion process?

http://www.fdtoef.com/

I can't find any reviews anywhere, but they have only recently been introduced. The advantage is that it's reversible, and I could try it on numerous lenses to see which perform best.

More generally, do people think this is worth trying? I currently have a 600D with a couple of EF-S lenses, and was wondering whether I would see noticeable improvements in picture quality using the 5Dmk2 with some FD lenses. Starting to buy a used 5Dmk2 with a number of EF lenses is out of the question financially. 

I would be photographing landscapes, using a tripod, and apertures from f8 to f16.

Thanks for any information/suggestions


----------



## sjschall (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow, they seem really cool! But pricey, especially when you can get the standard FD to EF adapters on eBay for about 10 bucks. Maybe try that first, to get an idea, then reconsider? Yeah you'll loose a stop or so of light but it's a much cheaper entry into exploring FD conversions. It'd be awesome to repurpose your arsenal of FDs on an EF body though. Have fun!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 21, 2013)

It depends on the lens. If you have high end "L" lenses, then get a adapter. The low end consumer FD lenses don't match current models for IQ, and its not a good plan to spend $125 adapting a $25 lens when the combination won't match a nifty 50.

Don't waste money on a ebay special, they are for noobs. Either they only focus at close distances, or they have cheap optics that degrade the image.

Personally, if I had a high end FD lens, I'd go for the Ed Mika version.


----------



## 21tones (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for your responses. I've tried the adapter from the Lens Doctor in the UK. It wasn't cheap (£67) and was hopeless. Very disappointing. The reason for looking at this rather than Ed Mika is that conversion for the FD 20-35 L lens is available. It was always a favourite of mine. The cost of a 17-40 or 16-35 would be much more than a conversion. I also have a very nice macro lens where AF on a current lens doesn't really matter.
Buying a used 5Dmk2 plus the conversion is the best part of £1,000 and I don't know whether there would be such a great IQ gain over my 600D and EF-S lenses. 
Any other thoughts appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 21, 2013)

21tones said:


> Thanks for your responses. I've tried the adapter from the Lens Doctor in the UK. It wasn't cheap (£67) and was hopeless. Very disappointing. The reason for looking at this rather than Ed Mika is that conversion for the FD 20-35 L lens is available. It was always a favourite of mine. The cost of a 17-40 or 16-35 would be much more than a conversion. I also have a very nice macro lens where AF on a current lens doesn't really matter.
> Buying a used 5Dmk2 plus the conversion is the best part of £1,000 and I don't know whether there would be such a great IQ gain over my 600D and EF-S lenses.
> Any other thoughts appreciated.
> Thanks


 
The big advantage of Full Frame is the lower noise at elevated ISO's, and better resolution with a low cost lens.

I doubt if there is a really noticible difference in IQ for low ISO photos, you would have to look very closely. I have a 40D that gets used for studio shots of products that will end up on the internet, instead of my 5D MK III. Its excellent for that type of use and its no slouch for all around use, except in extreme low light.

Lack of AFMA would be a drawback, but I use manual focus when tethered.


----------



## pharp (Jun 21, 2013)

If you just want to 'try' - consider getting a Canon M [fairly inexpensive now - and does a good job] with a M to FD adapter [cheap on e-bay] and you'd only need the one adapter. Not FF, but might be worth a go. You can also use the M with your EF-S lenses [w/Canon adapter].


----------



## iFilmFlops (Jun 23, 2013)

I have tried the http://www.fdtoef.com adapters and I love them. I just bought my third one. I haven't tried them on a full frame camera like the 5DMKII but I have been using them with the Blackmagic Cinema Camera. I love the vintage feel of Canon FD lenses when shooting video. At first I tried the cheaper adapters with the magnifying glass. They are hit or miss. On some lenses the cheap adapters make the image really soft, and I mean, really soft, as if you were looking at a dream sequence in a movie. So I decided to try the adapters from fdtoef. Basically what you do with the adapter is literarily change the mount from FD to EF. The adapter has a little chip that gives the camera information on the lens that it's mounted. Now, one thing to be aware of is that you need Canon FDn lenses, not Canon FD. I didn't even know there was a difference until I started looking at the adapter. The Canon FDn lenses are newer than the FD, and they have a different mechanism for attaching. They are the ones that have a black ring (rather than a silver ring). Hope this helps.


----------



## 21tones (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I'll have to check that my lens is FDn. Having watched the video about changing the mount I'm not sure I should take it on! Was it easy enough?
Mt. Spokane - thanks for your suggestion that I won't see much difference between APS-C and full-frame at low ISOs. If you are doing commercial work with a 40D it must be okay. I always respect your experience and responses.
I know someone who has a 5Dmk 2 but they are hundreds of miles away and I only see them infrequently. 
Next time I do see them I will do some systematic comparisons and then make a decision about buying one or not.
Thanks very much for your help.


----------

